# Short duathlon -transition advice needed



## RickB (23 Jan 2016)

Hi all. Been roped into trying my hand at a short duathlon by another guy who has never been near one either. I don't run but have done a couple of mile today just to make sure I can make it in not too embarrassing a time!!

It's 2 mile run, 10 bike, 2 run. 

Question is what footwear do I go with on the bike? Do I try to change out of runners to my clip ins and back again or just make do with trainers and flats? Will a minute lost changing shoes be made up again on the bike over such a short course?


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jan 2016)

Flats, given you're having to make the change twice otherwise.


----------



## RickB (23 Jan 2016)

Much appreciated Ajax. Was starting to think that. Would old fashioned toe clips be any advantage?


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jan 2016)

Personal choice. Try it out (for you) - I used them.


----------



## RickB (23 Jan 2016)

Spot on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jan 2016)

Resolve to go for a quick run (ie max 5 minutes) round the block at the end of each of your normal cycles, just to get the feel of it. Put a pair of trainers out ready.


----------



## RickB (23 Jan 2016)

Sound advice. I'll try that tomorrow after a session.


----------



## LocalLad (24 Jan 2016)

I'd go clip in shoes, but get elastic shoe laces. You'll be amazed how quickly you can get changed


----------



## MichaelW2 (24 Jan 2016)

Tri clipless shoes use some form of quick fastening, and are clipped into the pedals at the transition, ready to slip your feet in and tighten on the go.
If you choose running shoes and flats, toe clips will help a lot. You have to match the grippyness of the sole to the slipperyness of the pedal, or your show will slip out in use, or won't slide in cleanly. MKS Sylvian pedals work well with a basic road style tread. Toe clips come in different sizes. Leather straps hold their shape better than nylon ones. No-one uses old fashioned cleats in toe clips any more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2016)

LocalLad said:


> I'd go clip in shoes, but get elastic shoe laces. You'll be amazed how quickly you can get changed


This. Leave the shoes clipped to the pedals.


----------



## LocalLad (24 Jan 2016)

If you're leaving them clipped, practice a lot! I can't even imagine trying that approach without going arse over tit


----------



## RickB (24 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> This. Leave the shoes clipped to the pedals.





LocalLad said:


> If you're leaving them clipped, practice a lot! I can't even imagine trying that approach without going arse over tit


 yep, reckon I'd fall off too trying that one.

We won't be taking it that seriously but obviously want to do as well as I can. Tried pedalling today with runners and flats and didn't like it at all. Didn't feel near as fluid as when I'm clipped in and and seemed slower/harder work though conditions weren't good either.


----------



## bathtub (24 Jan 2016)

My advice for a beginner would be to buy some elastic lock lace shoelaces like these :-
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elastic-Laces-Shoelaces-Running-Triathlon/dp/B00B19NM72
Practise running with them in your run shoes to make sure the adjustment is right and also taking shoes off and putting back on quickly.
On race day use these run shoes then change into your clipless pedals for bike section then change back again into run shoes for last run.
I would suggest you practise doing some running straight after you get off your bike after your ride, only needs to be about 10-15 minutes about once a week, It will all help to prepare you for race day.
Good Luck


----------



## RickB (24 Jan 2016)

Decided after todays experience with and without clips I feel much better with clips so a few seconds more changing shoes would be worth if only to feel I'm going as fast as I can on the bike!

Ordered those laces to give them a go! 

many thanks for all the help and hopefully I wont get injured while trying to run!


----------



## Gert Lush (26 Feb 2016)

When is your Duathlon?


----------



## RickB (26 Feb 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> When is your Duathlon?


Apologies! I should have reported back to the thread to say how i got on. 

I completed it about 3 weeks back. Didn't have much time for running training so that was always going to be the weak part.
Field of 60 people. Ran the first 2 miles in 15 minutes and was somewhere midfield I reckoned. Changed shoes fairly swiftly and jumped on the bike, slowly picking off other competitors. Thought I'd passed about 10-12 bikes before returning to the transition. Fumbled the change slightly due to tiredness and slowly took off for the final run. Even walked a couple of parts of it I was so knackered! 

Expected a lot of runners to come past but surprisingly only one guy did so finished 17th. Total time of 1hr 5mins. 

Enjoyed it so have signed up for a mountain bike duathlon sat 5th March.  2 mile run each side of a 9 mile mtb course.


----------



## Gert Lush (26 Feb 2016)

RickB said:


> Apologies! I should have reported back to the thread to say how i got on.
> 
> I completed it about 3 weeks back. Didn't have much time for running training so that was always going to be the weak part.
> Field of 60 people. Ran the first 2 miles in 15 minutes and was somewhere midfield I reckoned. Changed shoes fairly swiftly and jumped on the bike, slowly picking off other competitors. Thought I'd passed about 10-12 bikes before returning to the transition. Fumbled the change slightly due to tiredness and slowly took off for the final run. Even walked a couple of parts of it I was so knackered!
> ...



Result!  I have aims of doing one later in the year hopefully. Need to start training first though.


----------



## RickB (26 Feb 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Result!  I have aims of doing one later in the year hopefully. Need to start training first though.


Highly recommend doing one. You'll not regret it. Good fun in a twisted sort of way.


----------

